# Visited Vacherot, South of France



## reivilos (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all,
I visited Vacherot recently in Roquebrune sur Argens, France.
I was too busy looking for Paph to take many pictures. Here are a few:





















Variegated-leaves fetichists must have noticed the plant at the bottom left corner.

You'll notice most paph have no tags. This is due to the repeated floods in Roquebrune area. Those are NOID paph now !
I'm pretty sure there are a few nuggets inside.

Olivier


----------



## Dido (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice pics, hope you bought this plant, something you dont see often


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like a wondrous place to visit!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice. What did you get?


----------



## eggshells (Sep 8, 2013)

4th picture bottom part? Variegated parvi??


----------



## reivilos (Sep 9, 2013)

Dido said:


> Nice pics, hope you bought this plant, something you dont see often


Of course!



NYEric said:


> Nice. What did you get?



Only this one:







eggshells said:


> 4th picture bottom part? Variegated parvi??



NOID!


----------



## eggshells (Sep 9, 2013)

Still nice LoL.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2013)

damn government censors are now blocking th photos.


----------



## Dido (Sep 9, 2013)

NYEric said:


> damn government censors are now blocking th photos.



you cannot lat work anymore 

By the way which kind of potting media is that looks strange. 

What does such a noid cost


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2013)

OK, I can see them now! Is there a tag? If not show us a close up of the leaves.


----------



## mormodes (Sep 9, 2013)

I remember the you tube video of the floods taking the greenhouse away. I'm amazed they have any stock whatsoever.


----------



## reivilos (Sep 10, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OK, I can see them now! Is there a tag? If not show us a close up of the leaves.



I'll do that tonight. Leaves are purple underneath ("bellatulum purple"). The texture is very similar to brachy's esp. bellatulum, but I'm pretty sure that's not it as the leaves shape doesn't match.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2013)

OK. there are many paphs that match the color underside.


----------



## reivilos (Sep 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OK, I can see them now! Is there a tag? If not show us a close up of the leaves.


----------

